# Weekly Competition 2013-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F2 R' U R F' R2 U2
*2. *U' R2 U' R' U F2 R' F U
*3. *U2 F' U2 F R' U F' R
*4. *U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U F2 R'
*5. *F' R2 U F U F2 U F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L F' L2 U' B' R' U2 R' D' L F' B' D2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F'
*2. *L2 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R D F D L' U' R2 U' L2 F'
*3. *B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U B2 D' L2 R2 B' D2 R D R' D B R F U
*4. *L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D L2 R2 F' D B' F' R' D' R' U B2 U2
*5. *U2 F2 U R2 F2 R D F2 R' B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 L Uw' Fw U' B D Rw2 D2 R U L2 R D' Rw2 U R' Fw' Rw' R2 B F2 U2 R Fw2 U Fw2 R2 D' L D' Fw R D L Rw2 U' B D2 Uw
*2. *D U Fw2 F' D' U2 R Uw' U2 L2 B F' L2 F2 Uw' F Uw U' F L2 B2 D' U2 Rw' D2 L R2 D Uw' B L' Uw2 L2 Fw F' Rw' Uw2 R D2 L'
*3. *D' Uw' Fw' L Rw' D2 U' L B D2 R2 D2 Fw' Rw' D2 U2 Fw F Rw D2 U' L2 U B F' Rw' R Fw' R' Fw L2 R F L' Uw L' Rw' Uw' Rw R
*4. *Uw2 Fw F' U2 Fw2 D Uw F Rw2 U B Fw R' B Uw L2 Fw' U R2 B Fw' Uw2 R F Rw2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 D' U' Rw' Uw Fw F' Rw B F'
*5. *D' Fw2 D Uw' U' B' F' U' Fw2 Uw R' Uw2 B U' L' Rw2 F' L Rw F' Rw' Fw' R' Uw U R' F' L Rw' F2 Uw U2 R D' Fw Uw U Fw L' Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw U B' L2 B2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' Rw B2 D Uw2 Fw L2 Bw D2 Uw2 U B Bw Dw Uw U' B' U Bw Rw2 Dw' Uw2 F L' Dw B Lw2 Dw' U' B2 R' D2 L' Bw2 L Lw' B' Bw2 R2 Dw' Rw' U2 Fw' Uw B2 L' B2 Fw D'
*2. *U2 F' D2 Lw' R Bw Fw' L' Lw2 U2 Rw R D2 F Rw2 R Fw' Dw' F2 U Bw' Lw2 R Fw' R B2 D' Dw Uw U Bw U' Fw' D' B2 Bw' R Bw' Lw2 Rw R' D2 Dw2 U' Bw2 D B2 F' L' Rw Dw2 L' U' F D Rw R Bw' F2 D2
*3. *Bw' Uw' L' Uw' B L Rw2 Dw' U2 Fw' Uw F Uw Rw D' R Uw' Fw' U' Bw Fw' F' D Uw Rw Bw' R2 Fw2 F2 D' U' Bw Fw' Uw2 Lw' R' Fw L' U2 B Lw' U' Fw U2 Lw' B2 Rw Fw F U Bw2 U' F' Dw2 B L' D2 Uw Rw2 Bw
*4. *F Dw L2 D2 Dw' L' D B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw U2 L2 D' Lw2 U' Lw' B2 F R' Uw2 B Rw' R2 Uw B' Uw' Bw' Rw2 B2 Lw U B Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' Bw2 F Rw B Bw2 Fw2 L Lw' Rw' R2 B2 Fw F Dw' Lw D' Bw2 F D
*5. *D Dw2 Fw' Rw2 D' Bw' L' Lw Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw Fw' R Bw F Rw' B R' D B2 Uw Lw' D2 Dw F' Lw' Bw' Rw2 Bw D Dw L' Lw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Dw Uw2 B2 F2 Lw' D Dw2 B Dw F D' L B Bw' U2 B' L Lw' Fw' R' Fw2 Dw' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R B 3F2 F L2 R' 2D' 3U2 B 3R2 2D2 3U2 2L' 3R2 3U2 U' 3R' R2 B 2U B2 3F' 2F2 2D2 L R2 3F' 2U2 2L' 3R' 3F2 2U' 2R 2U L2 D L 2L' 3R 2R2 2D 2R2 3U2 2U F 2U' U2 L 3R2 R' 2F D' 3U 2B' 2U' L' 3R 2R 2B 2U2 2B2 F D2 L B 2L2 2R2 R 2D' 2L'
*2. *2D 3F2 2U2 2B 2F' U2 B 2B2 3F2 F 2R R' 2U 2F' 2U 2R B' F 3U' 2F 2L 3R' 2D' U2 R' B 2F2 F L 2L2 2F D2 3U 2U2 3R 3U' 2U U2 F2 D2 2R2 3U2 L2 D 2B2 2L' 3R2 2B' D L' 2R 2F2 2D2 L 2F 2D L2 2F' 3R R 3U B' 3U B' 3F' 3R' R 3F2 3U2 2B2
*3. *3U2 B' 2B' 3R2 2U' 2B' 3U2 U2 3R2 2R' 2F2 L2 2L' D2 3R 2B' 2D L R' 3U' F' 2L D 3U2 3R 3F 2F' F 3U R 2U 2R2 F' U F L' 3R2 D2 L' R D2 2D' 3U 3R' 3U' 3R2 D U' 2B' U' 3R' 2B 2R2 3F2 L2 D2 B' 2B' 2F 2R2 3F2 3R R 2D' 2L B U R 2U' F
*4. *D 3U F' D2 3R' R2 F2 D 2B2 3F F 2U B 3R' 2F L' 2L2 3R 3U' 3R2 3F' 3U' 3R B 2B' D' U2 2R B 3F2 2D2 L2 2D 3U 2L U' 2R' F' 2L2 D' 2U2 2L' 2R' B2 3R' 3F' 2F' 2D' 2R' 2B' R2 U2 2L' 3R B2 2B D' 2D' U2 B' 3R' D 3U2 2U' R' B2 L2 2B2 R' 3U
*5. *3U' 3R D 2B2 U2 2B' 3U 2B' 3F U' 2B 2U B' 2F L 2U 2B 2U2 3R2 3U' 2U 2F 2R U 2B L' 2R 2F' 2U2 3R2 2U2 3R B D 3R' F2 2R 3U 2R 3U2 2B 2R' 2B2 2F2 R 2U2 B 2F2 D' 2U' B' 3R2 2F' L 2R' 2D' 2L' 2R' 3U U F2 3U2 3R2 F 2U' B2 3F 2F2 2U2 F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 3U2 3L 2B 2D' 3D' 3U2 U' L' R 3U' B2 2B' 2F' 2L' 3R' U2 2L2 2U2 B2 2D2 3F' L' R 2B2 F' 2L 2B L2 3R2 R D 3D' 3B2 2D2 3D 3U2 2U2 R' 2D2 3B2 R2 2B F 3D' L' 2D2 2R' 3B 2F2 3R2 R2 3B U2 B2 D 2D2 3U2 2U2 3R 3B2 2U L B 2B2 3B' F L' 3U U F' D' 3L2 U2 B' 2L2 2F2 3U2 2U B2 3F L' D2 2R U2 L' D' 3U' 2L U' F2 3D 2B' 2U 3F L2 2L' 3R' B2 2L'
*2. *L B2 2R D' 3D 2B U2 2R' 2U' 3L' B' 3R' D' 3D 2U' 3L 3U 3F 3R R2 3D2 3U 3B' D 3U' F 3U2 2R2 3F2 3R' 3F2 R2 B 3F 3U 3R' B 3D2 B' 2F2 L' 2U 3R 2D2 2L2 D2 R B2 3R2 D 3D' 3F' 3U2 2B' 3D2 U R2 B 3U2 U 3B2 3F2 L2 3F2 2F 2U2 B2 F2 U 2B 2L 3R' U' 2F2 2R' 2B' 2U 3R' 2D 2L 3R 2F' 3R' 2D2 2L2 3U 2U' 3B2 2D' L2 3L2 2D2 3R 2D' 3D2 2L 3F2 3U' 2U' 2R
*3. *D 2D' U 3F 2U' U' 3L2 R2 3F2 3L2 2R 3F' 3U 3R' B 2R 3B U' 3R' 3D' 3U2 B 2F' 3R2 U2 R' 3F2 F' 2D2 3U L' 3B F2 2L' 3B 2R 2B' D2 B2 D' 2L' 3D2 2U B' D 3L' U2 3L' D' 3D2 3F2 3U2 2R2 R2 3U' U 2L 3B 2D 3R 3D' 2R2 2U2 L2 2L2 2B 3B2 F' 3U2 2B 2D 3D2 3U 2R F' 3L' R2 2U 3B' R 2U2 R' 3B L F' 3L' R' 3B 3F' 3D2 3B 3U B 3L2 B F' 3U 3R 3D' 3B2
*4. *2D' 2U2 3L' 2D L2 3L' R 3B' U 2B' 3F' 2L' 3L R2 3B' 3R2 3D2 3U L 3R' R 2B2 3B 2F2 2L' R2 2F 3R2 2D2 F 3U B' 2B' R2 D2 3D' L2 2L2 3U L' 2D B2 L 3U 3R2 2F' D 2F2 3R' 3U' U 2B 3B' 3L' R D2 2D2 3D' 3R 2R' R 2D2 3D2 U 2B F 3U2 3L' D 2L2 2B' 3D2 L2 3R' 2R2 3U2 3L2 3B' 3R U' 2L D' L2 R' B 3B 2U 3R2 2B' 2F 2L B2 2B' 3B' 3U2 2R2 R' 3D2 3B' R'
*5. *L' F 3D' 2U2 3F U 2B2 2R D' R F 3D 2B 2F' F2 3U2 F' 3L2 3F' 3U2 2U B' 2R2 F D' 3F 2F2 F 3R2 F L2 2D2 U2 3L2 3D2 2R 3B' 3F 2R2 U2 2F' F' 3L F2 2R 2U R2 3U2 2B 3B 3F2 2F 3R D2 3D' 2U' B L 2D2 U 3B' 3F' 2F R2 B 2L2 2F 3L2 D 2U U2 3F D 2D' 3U U B2 3U2 L2 3L' B2 2R' 2D2 3U 2U 2R2 2F2 3D' 3F D U 3R2 U2 3R2 F D R2 B 2D' U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F R' U' F2 U' R' U'
*2. *F' U' F U F' U' R U R'
*3. *F2 R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 B2 R B L2 B2 D L' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2
*2. *U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 F R2 U2 L B R' B' U' R F' D2
*3. *D' B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' R' D F' D2 R D' F2 L' U R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U2 B' L2 Rw' R Fw F' Uw2 Fw D Fw' D U2 B' R D U Rw D F2 Rw Fw2 R Uw2 F2 L2 F' R B2 Rw' R2 U2 B Uw' F2 D U2 Fw Uw
*2. *U' L Uw2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F Rw2 R2 F2 D' B L Uw R2 Fw2 D L2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw2 F R2 B U' F2 D' R D' U2 Fw L' Rw R2 B Fw2
*3. *Fw L R F Rw R B' Fw F' Uw2 U2 B2 L B D' Rw' B' Fw D' U2 L' Rw D2 L B L' D2 Uw B2 Fw2 Rw' R2 F D Fw2 F' D' U B R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U Lw2 Rw' F2 Lw2 Rw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 Fw Uw' B L Dw L' Rw2 R' D2 L2 Dw L' B' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw2 D2 L' Fw' U2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw R U' F2 Uw2 U2 L Fw' Lw' Bw' Lw' F' U2 Rw Uw2 Lw R' Uw2 U L2 R Bw2 Fw2 Uw
*2. *B U' Fw U Fw' Dw B' Fw' Rw' R Uw F2 Dw Uw' L R Bw' F2 Lw' R2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 R2 Uw U Fw2 Rw' R' Dw' Rw' R' Uw Lw B2 R2 D2 Bw' D2 Lw F2 Rw' F L R B R' Dw' Fw Dw F2 Dw' R B2 L R2 B2 Dw2
*3. *Fw' D' F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Bw2 L D Bw' D' B2 D F Uw U Lw' D2 Uw' Fw' R2 B D' Lw2 Dw U2 L Rw' Uw2 L B2 Bw D2 Uw' Bw Rw B2 Lw' B R2 Dw Uw2 U L2 Rw2 R2 B2 F' D' F' D2 B' Bw2 R' D Lw Rw' F2 Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 2F2 2L 3U2 L' 2B' 2R' R' 3U' 2B' 2F' F 3U2 2U' 3R 2D U' 3F U2 2F2 2D' 2U 3R 3F L2 2L B 2R F 2U2 L2 2L D' 3U2 2L D' U 2L' F U' 2L2 3U' F' 2L' 2B' 2F 2L R 2D' 3U' L' 2R' 2D' L 2L R 2B 2F2 L2 2L2 R F' D2 2B 2F2 F' L2 B' L' 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F L' 2L2 2R2 2D2 3D2 R2 B2 2L' 2B 3F2 3L 2D2 3D' 3U2 L2 D' 2D2 2R' 3D 3F' F L 2R' 2B' 3L 3D' B2 2B2 3F2 2L 2B2 2F2 3L' R2 B 2B2 3F' F2 R F 2U2 2L' 3B2 L' 2L2 3L 2F F2 R2 B2 2F' 3L2 3R' 2R F' 3U' 2L2 3R R 3F' D 3D' 3L' D L2 3L2 3R' R2 3B' 2U2 3B2 3U' L 2B 2F 2D2 2U U L2 R2 2D' 3U2 2B' 2U B 3B2 3U' 2B2 F2 L' F2 3U 2B2 2R' R D2 3F 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 B F L2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 U' B' L' F U2 R F D F2 R
*2. *L D2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 L F2 R U' L' D B2 L B' R' B' U2
*3. *F U' F' B D2 L' F D2 R' F' U D R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 D2
*4. *D' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U B L U2 L B2 L U' R2 B' D' L2
*5. *U D R2 L' F2 U2 D L2 D B' D2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 U2
*6. *R2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D L B' D2 B' L' R' B' U' B F'
*7. *D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U L' F2 U' L2 F2 R F' U' B' D
*8. *B2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R D' U2 R2 F D U' L2 F U
*9. *U' F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R' U2 L U' L2 F L2 D B' R'
*10. *F L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D' U L' D' L' B2 F U' L' D'
*11. *L U2 D2 F L' U B2 D L B' U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 U2
*12. *U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R' F U B' F D' U' R' F' U
*13. *L B2 U2 R' F2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D2 U B D' U2 R D R' D'
*14. *F D2 R' D' F2 D' B U' F' D B L2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F D2
*15. *L' B' R' L U' F' U2 L D F2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 D2 R U2 F2 R
*16. *D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' B2 U' R' F2 D2 B' R U2
*17. *B2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 F' D' B2 L2 D' R' F2 L D R2
*18. *F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' U' B' R' D B U' F' D2 B2 R2 F
*19. *D R2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F D B2 F2 L' U' R B D2 B
*20. *R B2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 L R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R B' D U L' D2
*21. *U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 F' D2 L D' L' D2 B' L R F' L2 D' F
*22. *U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R B' L' D2 U B2 D2 L2 B' L
*23. *U R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L B2 R' F R U' F L2 B U
*24. *B' U L F' R2 F D' R L' B' R2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U
*25. *R' B2 U B' R' B R2 L D F' U2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' B2
*26. *F2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L' U B F R' D' B2 R' B' L' B
*27. *B L' B' L' B D B' R' U L' U2 B' U2 F U2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B
*28. *R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' B2 U' F2 R F' R B U R
*29. *D2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' L' B' F U2 R D R F L' R2 U'
*30. *F2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 U L2 R F2 D' U' L' F L2 U'
*31. *U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R' U2 B2 R2 U' F' R U B' U'
*32. *U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' B R B' D L2 F D R2 B'
*33. *L2 U2 L2 B F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L F2 L' D' F' R2 U2 R'
*34. *U' L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 R F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R F D L2
*35. *B2 U B2 D R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F' U' L F U' R' B U2 F2 U'
*36. *F R2 L U' D F' U' L2 F' R L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 F'
*37. *D F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F U L D2 F2 D2 U L
*38. *B D2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L D' U2 L' R2 D U' R'
*39. *F2 D' B D2 R2 F2 L F D F D F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D
*40. *B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B L' F' D F' D L2 D' U2 L

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R F2 L B L2 U B2 U R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 U L2 F2 D'
*2. *R2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F U L2 F U L B' D L2 U2
*3. *B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U B L' U2 B D' F U2 B R' D
*4. *D2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U' F D R2 B' R F2 U' B' L R2 F'
*5. *F' R' F' B' R' U' F B' L' U' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' U B' L F2 D' B' L U2 F2 R B'
*2. *F2 D2 R U F' B R B' L' U' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2
*3. *B' R2 L2 B' R F L U B' L2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 U' D' R2 F2
*4. *F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D U' L F' D F' R F' L'
*5. *U2 F D' F' D2 R' U' F L' D B L2 F2 U2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F2 U F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 B' L' R2
*2. *U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U2 R' U' F2 L R U' R F2
*3. *D2 F D' L2 D' R2 B D R F2 U2 R2 F2 U D' R2 F2 D' R2
*4. *B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 D' F R U2 B2 D B' D2 F R2 U'
*5. *F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F' L U2 L' U' F' D2 L D R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L B' U2 R U' R' U2 F U' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R2 U F' U R2 F' U'
*3. *U2 B' U' F U2 F' U R U L' U' B2 D B2 R2 U' D' B2 U L2 F2
*4. *D B2 Fw' F Uw' L R' D2 Uw L2 Rw F' U L2 Rw2 B' Uw U' B R F2 Uw2 F2 R B Rw' F' D' U' R2 B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' L2 D2 Rw' U2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' U R' U R F2 U'
*3. *L' B2 D' L2 F2 D F R' B U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D
*4. *D2 F2 D B' Rw2 Uw' Rw R D' B D B2 Rw R Uw' B2 L Uw Rw' Uw L' Rw' R' Uw' Fw L' F' L' Uw Fw' F L2 D' B' Fw2 D U' L' Rw' U'
*5. *F2 D Dw2 Bw Fw F2 Lw D' Lw Dw2 Uw' B Fw F2 Uw2 U' R' Fw' L Uw' B Fw2 F2 Rw Dw' Bw Rw Bw Lw' Bw' D' Uw L' R2 D2 L2 Uw Rw2 R' F D' U' F D2 Dw' Uw' U2 Bw L2 Lw2 B2 Rw Bw2 R2 F Uw U B2 L Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' U' B' R L' U' l r' b' u
*2. *B' U' B U' L R' U l' r' b u'
*3. *R' U' B R U R B' L' l b u
*4. *R B' R' L' R' U' R' r b u
*5. *L' B' R' U R' B' L U' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) /
*2. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-2, 5)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 6) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, -3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D L' U' L U' D L' U D'
*2. *U L' U' L U' R' U' R L'
*3. *R' L U D' R' U D U' R'
*4. *D L D' L U R' U R D'
*5. *R D' R U R' D' R' D U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 19, 2013)

*2x2 : *(5.19), 6.50, 5.24, (6.65), 5.39 = *5.71*
*3x3 : *(13.99), 15.34, 15.53, 14.74, (15.56) = *15.20*
*4x4 : *1:07.71, 1:06.34, (1:15.11), 1:07.90, (1:03.12) = *1:07.32*
*5x5 : *(1:51.00), (1:58.58), 1:51.68, 1:58.46, 1:56.14 = *1:55.43*
*6x6 : *3:21.00, (3:06.87), 3:17.40, 3:30.36, (3:36.34) = *3:22.92*
*7x7 : *(4:27.72), 4:40.13, (4:53.82), 4:35.10, 4:39.78 = *4:38.34*
*OH : *(48.38), (35.63), 40.92, 43.62, 47.99 = *44.18*
*MTS : *(1:11.26), 59.42, 57.72, (48.48), 51.29 = *56.14*
*2-4 relay : 1:33.80*
*2-5 relay : 3:45.75*
*Megaminx : *1:49.38, 1:41.24, (1:51.86), (1:38.28), 1:39.79 = *1:43.47*
*Pyraminx :*6.79, 6.65, (3.09), 6.60, (9.32) = *6.68*
*Square-1 : *49.19, (55.44), (28.34), 44.38, 35.22 = *42.93*
*Skewb : *29.85, (17.83), 26.45, 25.08, (34.18) = *27.13*


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 21, 2013)

*3x3x3:* (17.26), 17.17, (14.87), 17.23, 17.10 = 17.17
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:43.34, 2:09.55, 2:20.86
comment: 1:23.xx, 1:15ish, 1:15ish memo times
*4x4x4BLD:* 11:07.60 7:37.22 7:39.03
comment: 1st solve memo 6:15.xx. I don't know the second or third solve memo.
*5x5x5BLD:* 16:36.67 DNF DNF
comment: sup-10 memo on the first solve, not sure of the time exactly. Second solve was 24:51.61(17:45.xx memo) and I executed one 3-cycle with the wrong pieces leaving a 3 cycle of wings. Third solve was 22:53.21(12:10.xx memo) and I executed one 3 cycle with the wrong pieces leaving two t-centers swapped.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 22, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> *3x3x3BLD:* 2:43.34 DNS DNS
> comment: 1:23.xx memo
> *4x4x4BLD:* 11:07.60 DNS DNS
> comment: 6:15.xx memo
> ...



So you have not been practicing lately ...


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 22, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 12.37 8.50 (6.95) 12.75 (23.27) = *11.21*
*3x3x3*: (19.63) 26.32 25.53 27.44 (27.61) = *26.43* //Bleh
*4x4x4*: (2:46.88) 2:18.90 (1:58.40) 2:13.34 2:19.62 = *2:17.29* // 1.58 is PB 
*5x5x5*: (6:10.13) DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*


----------



## windhero (Nov 22, 2013)

*2x2* 7.25, 7.64, 6.34, 6.13, 5.43 *avg5: 6.57 (σ = 0.60*

*3x3 *19.69, 21.62, 18.72, 19.09, 16.61* avg5: 19.17 (σ = 0.49)*

*4x4 *1:28.84, 1:06.44, 1:06.10, 1:09.48, 1:12.07* avg5: 1:09.33 (σ = 2.82)*

*5x5* 2:29.41, 2:48.32, 2:30.44, 2:38.82, 2:26.22 *avg5: 2:32.89 (σ = 5.16)*

*2-4 Relay 1:45.59*

Derptiderp, 4x4 sucked, 5x5 I just dont know. I thought I was worse at it but apparently I'm at around 2:30. I dont really practice it at all either. 2x2 sucked too, I'm very new to Ortega. 3x3 was just a regular Ao5 and the relay was bad; wouldve wanted something closer to 1:30.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2013)

*3x3:* 14.95, (14.92), 15.96, 15.32, (DNF) = 15.41
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:09.19, 1:06.18, 1:05.75, (1:02.20) = 1:07.04
*5x5:* (1:51.92), 1:39.19, (1:36.92), 1:49.38, 1:42.20 = 1:43.59
*6x6:* 3:15.97, (3:19.62), (3:00.25), 3:05.68, 3:15.25 = 3:12.30
*7x7:* (4:57.60), 4:44.34, 4:34.53, 4:33.35, (4:32.61) = 4:37.41
*OH:* 29.83, (33.81), (27.34), 33.67, 33.40 = 32.30
*Megaminx:* (1:58.44), 2:00.15, 2:12.36, 2:09.59, (2:13.36) = 2:07.37
*Pyraminx:* 10.13, 10.69, 12.53, (8.15), (14.13) = 11.12
*Square-1:* 31.83, (17.00), 31.49, 26.69, (45.54) = 30.00


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2013)

Been a long time!!!

*2x2x2: 6.36* = 6.39, (6.70), 6.54, 6.15, (3.85) V-Cube
*3x3x3: 21.44 *= 21.38, 21.66, 21.27, (22.25),  (18.66+) Fangshi
*4x4x4: 1:46.22 *= 1:46.93[P], 1:45.73[O], (1:45.62[P]), 1:45.99[O], (1:56.83[OP]) V-Cube: Did I do that right? P= PLL Parity, O= OLL Parity?
*5x5x5: 3:25.96* = 3:20.17[O], (4:24.93[O]), 3:27.33, (2:57.76), 3:30.39[O] V-Cube
*6x6x6: 5:31.82* = 5:42.96[O], (DNF(4:11.92)), (5:12.93[O]), 5:22.87[OP], 5:29.64[P] V-cube
*7x7x7: 9:04.71* = (9:50.51[O]), 8:59.68[O], 9:06.57[O], (8:54.41[O]), 9:07.88 V-Cube

*2x2x2 BLD: 41.02* DNS DNF(1:01.40) Last one had 2 corners left :/
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNS *3:05.07* DNF
*Multi BLD: (1/2) 8:26.82*

*3x3x3 OH: 42.46 *= 40.92, 45.58, (DNF(0.20)), 40.89, (39.45) Dayan Lingyun
*3x3x3 MTS: 1:33.26* = 1:41.81, (1:18.61), (DNS), 1:27.57, 1:30.40 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 44 moves*


Spoiler



Scamble: F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L B' U2 R U' R' U2 F U' L2
Premove: L’
2x2x2: R’ F B U’ R2 (5)
2X2X3: L2 B L’ R’ U R (6)
F2L + Cross: U F’ L F2 U F’ U2 L’ U L U’ L U L’ U L U L’ (18)
OLL: F U F2 U’ F2 U’ F2 U2 F U’ F U’ F’ (13)
PLL: Skip
Undo Premove: L’ (1)



*2-4 relay: 2:08.88*
*2-5 relay: 4:57.81*

*Magic: 3.22* = 3.36, (2.83), (3.80), 3.45, 2.86 
*Master Magic: 6.40* = 7.41, (4.97), (7.77), 5.46, 6.33 
*Clock: 25.72* = (29.24), 26.79, 23.92, 26.45, (20.51)  
*Megaminx: 2:37.82* = 2:36.46, 2:27.11, 2:49.88, (2:51.61),  (2:22.23) Mefferts
*Pyraminx: 17.05* = (24.50), 17.19, 17.52, (12.33), 24.23, 16.43 QJ
*Sq-1: 1:02.89* = 1:00.77, 1:03.26, 1:04.63, (58.85), (1:19.09) MF8 
*Skewb: 28.75* = (6.26), 33.40, 37.24, (DNF(40.33)), 15.60 Lanlan


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> *3x3x3:* (17.26), 17.17, (14.87), 17.23, 17.10 = 17.17
> *3x3x3BLD:* 2:43.34, 2:09.55, 2:20.86
> comment: 1:23.xx, 1:15ish, 1:15ish memo times
> *4x4x4BLD:* 11:07.60 7:37.22 7:39.03
> ...



It's nice to see you back. At least your 4x4x4 times are coming back a bit.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2013)

7x7 = 6:41.79, 6:43.65, 7:03.13, 7:09.14, 6:21.18 = 6:49.52


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2013)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Been a long time!!!
> 
> *Pyraminx: 17.05* = (24.50), 17.19, 17.52, (12.33), 24.23, 16.43 QJ



Six times, I removed the last one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2013)

Results: congrats to Iggy, stevecho816 and bacyril

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.95 stevecho816
 3.32 XTowncuber
 3.33 yuxuibbs
 3.67 riley
 3.72 thezenith27
 4.43 MatejMuzatko
 4.89 SweetSolver
 5.15 tdm
 5.55 andi25
 5.66 uvafan
 5.71 bacyril
 6.09 Spaxxy
 6.10 Regimaster
 6.13 PaintKiller
 6.24 rona3
 6.36 Jaysammey777
 6.57 windhero
 6.62 Schmidt
 7.06 Mike Hughey
 7.09 Rubicon
 7.48 larosh12
 9.31 LostGent
 10.13 Mikel
 11.21 MarcelP
 19.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.46 Lapinsavant
 9.56 XTowncuber
 9.88 stevecho816
 10.37 AustinReed
 10.82 riley
 12.27 yuxuibbs
 12.30 thezenith27
 12.89 andi25
 13.30 uvafan
 14.45 Iggy
 15.20 bacyril
 15.41 Dene
 15.71 typeman5
 16.38 Regimaster
 16.72 Kenneth Svendson
 16.92 Mikel
 17.17 cmhardw
 17.59 PaintKiller
 17.74 tdm
 18.94 Spaxxy
 19.17 windhero
 20.32 Mike Hughey
 20.96 qaz
 21.14 Schmidt
 21.44 Jaysammey777
 24.78 larosh12
 26.43 MarcelP
 26.51 LostGent
 27.04 Gordon
 28.40 Jcpopp
 32.88 MatsBergsten
 50.39 Strogy
*4x4x4*(20)

 41.43 stevecho816
 42.14 riley
 44.80 thezenith27
 45.06 Lapinsavant
 45.49 XTowncuber
 52.52 uvafan
 53.91 andi25
 1:05.00 yuxuibbs
 1:05.98 Iggy
 1:07.04 Dene
 1:07.32 bacyril
 1:09.33 windhero
 1:11.74 Spaxxy
 1:14.90 Regimaster
 1:14.97 tdm
 1:41.09 Schmidt
 1:46.22 Jaysammey777
 2:06.19 LostGent
 2:17.29 MarcelP
 2:20.28 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:43.59 Dene
 1:53.29 Iggy
 1:55.43 bacyril
 2:21.06 yuxuibbs
 2:32.89 windhero
 3:25.96 Jaysammey777
 4:03.18 Schmidt
 4:52.46 MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:12.30 Dene
 3:22.92 bacyril
 3:53.94 Iggy
 5:31.82 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:37.41 Dene
 4:38.34 bacyril
 6:49.52 Iggy
 9:04.71 Jaysammey777
11:54.95 MichaelErskine
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 16.93 stevecho816
 17.49 yuxuibbs
 19.57 uvafan
 21.83 AustinReed
 21.92 riley
 22.42 Lapinsavant
 28.59 Iggy
 32.04 Regimaster
 32.30 Dene
 40.42 tdm
 42.46 Jaysammey777
 44.15 rona3
 44.18 bacyril
 56.21 larosh12
 59.92 Schmidt
 1:51.80 LostGent
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:22.08 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 11.08 stevecho816
 11.39 riley
 11.43 XTowncuber
 19.65 Iggy
 24.34 thezenith27
 28.46 Mike Hughey
 28.63 MatsBergsten
 41.02 Jaysammey777
 1:03.15 Schmidt
 DNF SweetSolver
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 32.08 riley
 1:12.55 Iggy
 1:17.36 Mike Hughey
 1:48.58 MatsBergsten
 2:09.55 cmhardw
 3:05.07 Jaysammey777
 3:13.44 tdm
 3:34.81 Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:03.48 MatsBergsten
 7:37.22 cmhardw
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 9:58.54 Iggy
13:06.44 Mikel
14:28.37 MatsBergsten
14:51.65 Mike Hughey
16:36.67 cmhardw
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

56:23.17 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

10/13 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
7/9 (26:03)  Iggy
0/0 ( 8:26)  Jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 56.14 bacyril
 1:33.26 Jaysammey777
 2:30.87 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 52.88 stevecho816
 55.57 riley
 58.92 Lapinsavant
 1:00.88 thezenith27
 1:14.78 Iggy
 1:33.80 bacyril
 1:38.02 yuxuibbs
 1:45.59 windhero
 1:46.18 tdm
 2:08.88 Jaysammey777
 2:17.34 Schmidt
 2:53.87 LostGent
 3:13.58 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 3:13.56 Iggy
 3:45.75 bacyril
 4:04.44 yuxuibbs
 4:57.81 Jaysammey777
 8:09.75 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 0.96 SweetSolver
 0.99 yuxuibbs
 1.58 Iggy
 3.22 Jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.28 yuxuibbs
 3.91 Iggy
 4.63 SweetSolver
 6.40 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(4)

 19.06 Iggy
 23.08 Schmidt
 27.13 bacyril
 28.75 Jaysammey777
*Clock*(6)

 7.79 Iggy
 8.89 Perff
 12.41 AustinReed
 13.69 yuxuibbs
 22.96 Schmidt
 25.72 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.19 Iggy
 4.48 XTowncuber
 5.41 stevecho816
 6.64 bacyril
 6.91 uvafan
 7.30 Regimaster
 7.91 SweetSolver
 9.37 riley
 9.54 yuxuibbs
 11.12 Dene
 14.38 Schmidt
 17.42 tdm
 19.65 Jaysammey777
 21.95 LostGent
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:07.04 Coolster01
 1:29.94 Iggy
 1:43.47 bacyril
 2:07.37 Dene
 2:37.82 Jaysammey777
*Square-1*(6)

 22.84 Iggy
 25.40 stevecho816
 30.00 Dene
 42.93 bacyril
 1:02.89 Jaysammey777
 1:31.73 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

29 guusrs
30 okayama
39 Schmidt
40 Mike Hughey
42 Iggy
44 Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

247 Iggy
156 stevecho816
151 bacyril
143 riley
140 yuxuibbs
137 Jaysammey777
131 MatsBergsten
108 Dene
107 XTowncuber
96 thezenith27
95 uvafan
90 Lapinsavant
89 Schmidt
78 tdm
73 Regimaster
67 Mike Hughey
66 andi25
58 windhero
55 AustinReed
48 cmhardw
45 Spaxxy
41 SweetSolver
39 Mikel
34 LostGent
33 PaintKiller
26 MarcelP
25 larosh12
23 rona3
23 typeman5
23 MatejMuzatko
21 Kenneth Svendson
16 guusrs
15 okayama
14 qaz
9 Coolster01
9 Rubicon
8 MichaelErskine
7 Perff
7 Gordon
6 Jcpopp
4 Strogy


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 26, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> So you have not been practicing lately ...





Mike Hughey said:


> It's nice to see you back. At least your 4x4x4 times are coming back a bit.



It's good to be back. I've still been cubing, but I don't train anymore. I've done a couple in public demos over the last couple months, and I do a 5BLD solve every once in a while. I love cubing too much to stop, but I have no idea when my next competition will be. I'm certainly going to Worlds 2015, but I'd like to either organize/co-organize or just attend a competition sometime before that. Figured I would get back into the weekly competitions more often as I miss doing solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2013)

> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)
> 
> 9:58.54 Iggy
> 13:06.44 Mikel
> ...


I think it's fascinating that this list is precisely in order according to how recent the person started competitive cubing, with the most recent in first place. So success at 5x5x5 BLD is inversely related to the amount of time spent competing in it. 

But seriously, us old-timers are truly being passed by. And it's a beautiful thing to see how good people are getting, and how far things have advanced since that competition in Virginia where I first met Chris in person, and was so excited to get a successful 45 minute solve, since it put me third in the world!


----------

